# Sport Dog Central Video's



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

I just wanted to share my video page with the board...

Thanks for viewing.TS

http://www.youtube.com/troys


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

I just wanted to share some training vids of my young AB "Screwy Louie"...

Thanks for viewing.TS

Screwy OB

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sUaGv8Qnz6s

Screwy Protection

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N-22tsQXNew


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some footage from the Indian Creek Schutzhund Club....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9DvvnHgkGhw

Here's my girl Gigi-Boo...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GgbQQ7YhsSc

Screwy Louie too.....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=80RYPoY5k7M


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

fancy seeing you here................man your everywhere lol.

t


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

You too KIWS...lol

Here's Screwy from earlier today doing his 14th session...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zk-k7g5WItE

Mr. Hummer returns!!!...lol

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SnBILRXDQMs


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice Troy.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some vids from the weekend....

ICSC vid...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gT-eR_jdoM0

Screwy Louie...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1MyGUzVWZB4

Gigi-Boo...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tIz7-H7YZ94


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

This is Screwy's first time doing escape & backups...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hdf1eulLKcs

Gigi-Boo's first escape in a year or 2...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-HcgzVMXjDM

Hummer just getting a quick session....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lkLiLUaAkbM

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> You too KIWS...lol


 
Thats cuz im stalkin you=P~


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow Troy Louie is really coming on nice. I am glad he is working out for you. He has filled out a lot since he left Alaska.

Hummer & Gi look good to.

Julie


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

> Thats cuz im stalkin you


I guess there can be worse things..:-k lol......how are the doggies???

Thanks JA...Screwy has a long way to go but he's found a Home here and is my best buddy...thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Doggies are all doing well. Got a new project like yourself and I am very much enjoying the "learning and teaching" all over again. My favorite part of training............maintenance SUCKS:-# 

glad to hear he is your new bud............and a HYBRID to boot =D> 

t


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some footage of Screwy Louie from earlier today...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NCutOJh3qRk

Hey Tracey...glad to hear all is well & goodluck with your new projects.TS


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Troy 
He looks really nice, keep the videos coming thanks.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Kendra...

I hope all is well with your dogs & training.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Screwy learning to run blinds...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PahiVT98B1I

Indian Creek Schutzhund Club footage....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qA1Ulcok2zQ

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> Screwy learning to run blinds...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PahiVT98B1I
> 
> ...


Looked like a good day at training


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Mike...

Thanks for the view & comment...

Your boy Jett sure lives up to his name...lol....look forward to catching him someday soon...good luck with him.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing Screwy Louie's session from June 22nd...

Thanks for viewing.TS

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kVt-a3x4v_8


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice work as usual Troy. 

Julie


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks JA...

Here's some footage of Screwy Louie from earlier today June 26th...

Thanks for viewing.TS

http://youtube.com/watch?v=w8sQZIDtqV8


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> Hey Mike...
> 
> Thanks for the view & comment...
> 
> Your boy Jett sure lives up to his name...lol....look forward to catching him someday soon...good luck with him.TS


I may be heading up your way this fall to train with Stephan I am hoping to make SCH I&II this fall and also so I might be trialing in the area or possibly your club. 
Thanks for the compliment he's a crazy little mofo


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Great job Troy,

you going to make history with those bullies some day!

If you guys bring Stefan in please let me know, I would love to come out and train with. I'v been wanting to track with someone out by the dells anyway, gives me an excuse for a roadtrip.:razz: 

lg


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool Mike...look forward to meeting Jett & Yourself....

Hey Lisa...thanks for the kind words of support and I'll let you know for sure when Mr.Stephan makes his way to Indian Creek.......hope all is well.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Screwy Louie July 3rd...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LLbvIHXtRHE

Have a Happy & SAFE 4th of July.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some video's from the N.K.C National American Bulldog Show....

WABA-BST testing...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=r4vmpYPKkJI

Top 3 Hardest Hitting...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=h-AHW-e8d04

1st place Protection tournament...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5ttOcTmClAE


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn Troy that ZORROW is the shit!:-o It was also good to see helpers going after and testing the dog in the BST Back when I was a Rottweiler guy I was active in the USRC what joke that sorry organisation is. Some of the helpers fell down because they were going backwards so fast.
Dont let pussies and money get a hold of your breed club.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Mike...

Funny thing...Zorro has only 1 eye....lost the other one as a young puppy...very fast and likes the contact...just my type.......I'll give Screacher credit(BST dog)...I went at him and he stayed...could of ran but didn't....didn't pass and wasn't pretty but I still like him and expect better next time.....thanks for the view & comment.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

N.K.C Nationals REMIX....TS

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N6tG48Bb8jk


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some footage...

Indian Creek Schutzhund Club July 13th...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1KpYRSEo6oQ

Screwy Louie July 13th...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=V0lkXwSwCAI

Amstaff "Hummer" July 13th...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lcdlm0hlQ1E

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Your Bulldog has very nice barking in the blind I've always like a dog that when coming into the blind that is pissed off and barking before they get there with that nasty attitude! :x
I got to see Bills dog Boy at our seminar I really like him he's a monster going to be damn nice dog.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike...Screwy does have the barking down...lol

Bill's dog "Boy" is a BEAST...must be around 90lbs or so with a huge head and drive to match...I expect some big things out if him before it's all said & done.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

ICSC part 1 (Kway,Boy,Arreck)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=41igVNEe6Kk

ICSC part 2...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bi9CXd2LgBY

Screwy Louie...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PhcR59KbiIY

Hummer Man...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y8C3pRSylrw

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Indian Creek Sch Club July 30th...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG1OteyDv1M

Screwy Louie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EjdqCl6W9Q

Hummer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syiQR-nba3c

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good work! 15 or better years ago Bill had a great dog named Queck that would often latch on to him you would not be the first helper to get a dog off of him I would be certain there have been others since.
Louie is on a mission you better stay clear when he is heading to the find blind I think he could be a little tough on your knees.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike...I've heard alot of stories about some of the tough dogs that Bill's handled & trained over the years...you know someone is a dogman when they smile with fondness over that type of stuff...lol............I hear ya about SL and I don't need that.....................................Here's a update...lol

Indian Creek Sch Club August 3rd...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBGOR-sgHtY

Screwy Louie OB/heeling training...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UKyu5yATR0

Screwy Louie Protection training...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGcks8NDh7U

Hummer Protection training....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_T9atewer8

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang Troy nice nice obedience excellent drive from that Bulldog just guessing it's probably hot and muggy to. I think Lisa Geller said that dog may put the American Bulldog on the Schutzhund map I don't thing she is far off the mark. 
I am by no means one who should be giving advice in obedience and have never used a clicker how ever I use marker training. I would separate or make just a little more space or separation between the clicker/release and the reward delivery. You/he have made great drive and controlled anticipation.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike for the kind words and you're right about adding some more time between the click & reward....I've done it a few times and the click just builds drive which is nice....I've really slacked when it comes to the OB with him but I'm gonna turn it up a notch.........thanks again for the view & comments.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

HeartLand American Bulldog Club Training Day Aug 9th....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrMe9kum9Qc

ICSC part-1...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GkSEd1PsEU

ICSC part-2...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N64eQjkBh7s

Screwy Louie Aug 10th...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E64D2M2YxG0

Hummer Aug 10th...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZVWAECU8SM

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy it's good your taking the time to put this stuff up great work. 
I'm still planing and looking forward to coming out for the regional training weekend.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Mike,

when is the regional training weekend? :-s 

lg


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here ya go Lisa....

You are invited to a:

REGIONAL TRAINING DAY
Hosted by Indian Creek Schutzhund Club
August 23-24, 2008
OB & Protection
9am-until

Join us for a fun weekend of training on a beautiful 565'x245' competition field of planted athletic turf. This is a great opportunity for our regional members to come together to exchange training ideas and approaches and for handlers to get their dogs on a new field or a new helper before the Fall trials.

Plenty of shaded parking, and indoor restrooms, too ;o)

Location: 
Oak Spring Kennels, 18222 Poplar Grove Road, Poplar Grove, IL 61065 
http://tinyurl.com/5r837o

Field Fee: 
$10/day; cash only please



open to USA members only, proof of current USA membership & completed waiver are required 


Waiver and information on local, pet friendly hotels are attached and available for download.

For more info, please visit:
www.indiancreekschutzhund.com

or via e-mail:
[email protected]

** please feel free to pass this on to your club & training group members **


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking forward to the training weekend and meeting other regional USA members.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> when is the regional training weekend? :-s
> 
> lg


Heh Lisa never mind my pm. Troy has it all here lets go!


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some footage from yesterday August 14th.......

Thanks for viewing.TS

Indian Creek Schutzhund Club...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX11sUOfP7k

Screwy Louie....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh6t2okIXM4

Hummer Man.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIZwcP9WBuk


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

ICSC August 17th...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3haNOPRBVM

Screwy Louie Aug 17th....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzPZDjREC_Y

Hummer Aug 17th....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcpf013cToQ

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

ICSC August 21st...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Etgyu-bm8

Screwy Louie on the Table...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZErsmDAGA

Hummer on the Table....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWL_eG9vDac

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> ICSC August 21st...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Etgyu-bm8
> 
> Screwy Louie on the Table...
> ...


Cool see ya tomorrow


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Mike...it was nice meeting you & Jett and I enjoyed working him a bit....hope to see you at the Regionals.TS

North-Central Regional Training Weekend 8-23-08

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUx5Pl1ESrc

Screwy Louie 8-23-08

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDD6FZlwgEI

Hummer 8-23-08

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlMWGjRi4es


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some training footage of Mike Scheiber's "Jett" from Saturday.TS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPm4vU__kMM


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Heh Troy it was good to meet you and get together with some old friends and new and train dogs. 
It was great for my self and my dog get out and train elsewhere. It's amazing all the little shortcomings that get exposed on a new field different equipment. I had what I thought was a fairly solid blind search.(on my field) Well you would think by watching my dog he may have thought he was on Mars not in Illinois. So rite off the bat I exposed something that needs to be addressed. Bill had some good suggestions and exposed some other things in bite work that need some work. 
It was great watching some different training technique you guys have a good crew and some nice fricken dogs your a lucky guy to be able to get to work and have so many national level dog's in your club. 
To bad you missed Chris and Minna's Boxers there feisty.
Your Louie looks great and a blast to train get him out tracking so you can show him! 
Oh and again thank the club for hosting and thank Bill and you for working my dog it was great training and allot of fun.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Troy for posting the video's. Mike it was great seeing you and Jett. I wished I could have stayed for protection. It's a good group of people as always. Minna's boxers were something else! There obedience I saw was excellent..I still have a hard time getting used to that tail, lol!


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

It was nice meeting some new people & seeing/working some new dogs....See everyone at the Regionals.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Big video update...lol

HeartLand AB Club "Charnota's AB's"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0USuVXTYWs

HABC part-2...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA-4eFXgrZo

ICSC...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsJrv-Umtk8

Screwy Louie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhOGx-RYgxw

Hummer....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GTpgRIe6lk

Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

I was bored with missing the WUSV's so I put together some footage to music...thanks for viewing.TS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj87jJaYUp8


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Heh Troy I looks great that Bull Dog at the start seems to be shot out of a canon great to see a bull breed perform like this.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike....hope all is well.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some footage from yesterday....thanks for viewing.TS

Screwy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eIjWUiKfvQ

Hummer....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIjHuBWDUk0


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some footage from Hummer's LateNight Protection work at some Fairgrounds 1hr North of Chicago where they train Police Dogs.....there's plenty of empty buildings and many rooms to run exercises for the K-9's......I wokrd a few and LOVED it....very fun to be an Actor and talk shit to the Cops and get emotional on the dogs in some pretty close quarter combat.....anyway...I'll be doing that again for sure...........this was Hummer's first time doing this type of exercises and he did GREAT....Thanks to Rolando Salvador for the invite & for working Hummer and Nacho for taping the footage....we had alot of fun.TS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecAp8mk6uXA


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

you always have lots of films to watch Troy. Building searches are great fun, if you go down this way of training , it all clicks together as to find the man the dogs have to use their nose.

Plus learning the fieldcraft of building searches is good as its all about control & systems

good luck


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Barrie...

Thanks for the view & comments....

It was a BLAST working the K-9's and testing Hummer out.....I'll be doing more of both next week so stayed tuned for some more footage..lol.TS


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Troy, i am going to guess hummer is a sports dogs that you wanted to do something a wee bit different with ?


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some footage of Hummer's first ever "hidden sleeve" work....thanks for viewing.TS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPjZcWCNC8U


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Heh Troy looks fun maybe when Jett is a little older we may give some of that a go.
Did a little suit work with James Laney last winter working targeting that was fun James didn't look so hot after Jett was done with him or rather James was done with Jett


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some footage of Screwy Louie from yesterday....I really love this dogs attitude on/off the field...very upbeat & wants to please....like always just sharing and thanks for the view.TS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLjsWLCaPE8

Hey Mike hope all is well with Jett & yourself and Happy Holiday season.TS


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

nice vid Troy, this is me just realising Indian Creek is in florida.... I live in a Small Country haha


----------

